# USU to the MWC



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

http://espn.go.com/college-sports/story ... -2013-2014
Looks like the Mountain West is coming back to Utah. The WAC might as well just quit now. Good luck Aggies!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That one surprised me, clearly USU is on the upswing, but the WAC is more of a joke with each day that passes and the MWC is only a half step ahead of the WAC.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

What's happening to the MWC now is exactly what happened to the WAC when Utah and BYU left. Without Utah/BYU to make the conference, the MWC is nothing but a sad little king of a sad little hill.


----------



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

Craig Thompson let the MWC wither into oblivion. when the bcs conferences were talking of expasion and super conferences he should have snatched up Boisie, Nevada, Hawaii, and Houston. It was obvious that if the big 6 conferences were going to expand they would have to take teams from the non bcs conferences. If the MWC was on the ball and made the first move I think they could have kept Utah and BYU and been one of the top conferences in the country


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

And now Boise is considering staying, which probably makes sense since the only advantage of going to the Big Least (AQ status) is likely to be nonexistent with the the revisions of the BCS.


----------

